# Keirin frames and parts- resource thread



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If anyone is interested in used Keirin frames and parts, here are a few links.. 

http://njsframes.blogspot.com/

http://supermakuri.blogspot.com/

http://www.fixeddy.blogspot.com/

http://njs-keirin.blogspot.com/ this is the best I've found. He's not cheap but he has a ton of frames and parts. I ordered some Dura Ace cranks and they arrived in 5 days

http://www.keirinculture.com/store/catalog/ USA based- nice guy- good service

eBay is another good source- Search either NJS or KEIRIN


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

hey don't be littering the board with your blatant attempt to sell bicycles!  
acutally those are pretty cool, hadn't seen a couple of 'em... one more:

http://reloadbags.com/bags/list.php?t=frames 
a small selection of frames, but often what you see is already sold


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I checked 'em out and guess what. It appears that finding a Keirin frame in my size (at least 57 ctt seat tube and 56.5 ctc top tube) is not going to be easy.

[email protected] you, Dave. You got me wanting one for the next project!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Sashae from the BFSSFG board used to import a bunch. I don't think he's active now but he still has a bunch of photos of stuff he's imported and links to a lot of the builder's websites.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Richard said:


> It appears that finding a Keirin frame in my size (at least 57 ctt seat tube and 56.5 ctc top tube) is not going to be easy.!


Good luck... I've pseudo looking for a 58 cm tt for a while with no results, it seems a lot of the larger sizes (57-60 cm seat tube) have really short top tubes (around 55 cm.) You'll probably have better luck buying a custom straight from the source like Boneman demonstrated with his road frame from Kalavinka. I know they do phone orders from the US as well. Or if used is your game you're more likely to find a nice Italian frame.

edit: Also, if you have a cool $1295 burning a hole in your pocket Yellow Jersey in WI now sells new Panasonic track frames apparently (in all sorts of sizes!) I've heard mixed things about the shop but it's worth dropping by if you are near the place to check the frames out. Anyone know if anyone else is importing these frames?


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

The Yellow Jersey one of my LBS's.

A pic of what they like to carry:








Not Keirin or fixed, but it is Dave's size (i think) and twice as beautiful in person, currently built up with record carbon. Proceeds go to New Orleans Relief.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

pick me up one of those $750 Brooks swallows, you can put it on your mom's cc....... just kidding!


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it's kind of funny that those saddles are all hand stitched and limited quantity, while the original Swallows were made by machine so that they could make more.

I could probably sneak a saddle past the parental unit, it's not that noticeable, anybody else want one?


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks to Dave for the links. I drooled over them for quite a while. One question you guys can help me with: why all the heavy metal flake? Was this just a Japanese thing or did it have something to do with the Keiren racers themselves? Personally, I dig the flake.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

here is a bridgestone NJS of course with CT 54cm TT 56cm. current price is $10. they say they won't ship abroad.http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h54474822


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

and this 58cm by 58cm. asking $700 http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e73236452
63cm bt 58cmTT http://page18.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/w19928539 $600
59cm by 56cm $320 http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g58990652


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm 99% sure only Japan residents can purchase from Yahoo! Japan auctions. Apparently you have to have a Japanese street address to sign up.


----------



## markie (Jan 4, 2005)

Does anyone else have any info on those Japanese Yahoo auctions? That red 58 nagasawa is awesome. 

I cannot even work out how to contact the seller....


----------

